# Ventilantrieb Funktion



## Cloud01 (22 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Einen kleine Frage, ist es möglich das ein Hubantrieb (SV24A von Belimo) falsch montiert ist.
Habe das Phänonen das bei einem Ventil 100% (Durchfluss) bedeutet und beim anderen 100% (kein Durchlfuss) bedeutet.


----------



## JSEngineering (22 September 2021)

Da gibt's einen Hubrichtungsschalter auf dem Gerät. Ist der zufällig verstellt?


----------



## Cloud01 (22 September 2021)

Nein, die sind alle gleich eingestellt. Hab nun eines gedreht, so funktioniert es.
Kann man die Ventile falsch einbauen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 September 2021)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Ventiltypen die je nach verwendeter hydraulischer Schaltung eingesetzt werden, z.B. Dreiwegeventile als Mischventil oder Verteilventil. Da kann es schon mal sein, dass wenn bei allen die Spinden herausgezogen wird, andere Tore geöffnet / geschlossen sind.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 September 2021)

Unter den Dreiwegeventilen gibt es zudem auch Typen, die nur für eine der beiden Funktionen (Mischer/Verteiler) geeignet sind. Das wird vom Heizungsbauer auch gerne mal ignoriert. Und ja, man kann sie natürlich auch verkehrt einbauen.

Cloud, kannst du die hydraulische Schaltung beschreiben oder besser noch skizzieren?


----------



## Aventinus (23 September 2021)

Ich fürchte, es handelt sich gar nicht um ein Hydraulik- oder Pneumatikventil sondern um einen Stellantrieb für eine Lüftungsklappe. Ändert aber nicht grundsätzlich was.


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2021)

Es macht zum Beispiel oft schon einen Unterschied, ob der Antrieb rechts oder links auf der Welle sitzt. Kleines Detail, was bei der Fehlersuche gern übersehen wird. Genau dafür ist der Schalter. Eventuell hat jemand gemeint, die müssten gleich stehen und hat einfach umgeschalten und dadurch die Störung produziert.

PS: SV24A ist ein Hubantrieb. Links oder Rechts spielt keine Rolle. Der Schalter ist für die Funktionsumschaltung.
Verdrahtung geprüft?


----------

